# monsons



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

just wondering if anyone heard of these guys,there and archery distributor,i can't seem to find them,does anyone have a link for them .thanks


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

NSSCOTT said:


> just wondering if anyone heard of these guys,there and archery distributor,i can't seem to find them,does anyone have a link for them .thanks


Monsons, or Monsen's? http://www.monsens.ca/index.php


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

that was quick,thanks


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Pleasure:cheers:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

NSSCOTT said:


> just wondering if anyone heard of these guys,there and archery distributor,i can't seem to find them,does anyone have a link for them .thanks


Are you planning to open up a new archery shop in NS?


----------

